
Show HN: Find the best performing Mac/Macbook/iMac for your budget - sahin-boydas
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/macbook-prices-by-performance
======
batin

      I was looking for the best mac I could buy with my limited budget. Then I started to make table in Excel. 
    
     I realized Mac mini (Late 2014) has better score(per dollar) then MacBook Pro (15-inch Mid 2018). So I decided to buy Mac mini. 
    
     I thought I could make this for everyone. To help people to decide which mac that they should buy. 
    
     You should check it out.

------
sahin-boydas
Direct link: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/macbook-prices-by-
performa...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/macbook-prices-by-performance)

------
batin
Great app. It Helps to decide which mac I should buy. Thank you!

